# Micromax 352G usb modem not working in windows 8 consumer preview



## Gauravs90 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi...

Today I installed windows 8 consumer preview on my dell inspiron 15r. But when I tried to install micromax 352g usb modem driver, it failed. Pls help me as I want to test it... thanks


----------



## Pankaj_xPJ (Mar 7, 2012)

Try This Worked for me...
..1st install the driver software
..then restart your computer and open "MMX 352G USB Manager" from desktop
..open Device manager
..Uninstall:
   PORTS::
 1.Device Application Interface
 2.Device Diagnostic Interface
 3.Device Pipe
 or try uninstall any other with a Yellow sign error device
..then Search for hardware changes
..after completion exit modem Software [MMX 352G USB Manager](in taskbar icon-select exit ) and re open it...
...It will do..


----------



## Gauravs90 (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks man it worked!!!!… thank you very much...


----------



## pinakel (Mar 9, 2012)

it doesn't worked for me


*i43.tinypic.com/wiomdy.jpg


----------



## Gauravs90 (Mar 9, 2012)

What pankaj said is only half part, I have to research on my own and here is your link for full tutorial...
How to connect Micromax MMX352G usb modem in windows 8 consumer preview | Gaurav Singh's Blog


----------



## pinakel (Mar 9, 2012)

thanks for your reply. but in my device manager i dont have any option to uninstall. plz view my previous image  

thanks


----------



## Gauravs90 (Mar 10, 2012)

Do this... 
1. Start your windows 8
2. Insert usb modem.
3. you should hear the ding sound which tells your device is recognised in the system
4. Start MMX352g usb manager. again you shauld here a ding sound which tells ROM disk is ejected.
5. now open device manager and post the screen shot here...


----------



## meandyxtreme (Nov 14, 2012)

Pankaj_xPJ said:


> Try This Worked for me...
> ..1st install the driver software
> ..then restart your computer and open "MMX 352G USB Manager" from desktop
> ..open Device manager
> ...



I've Tried it But it still showing "No device" and btw I'm using Aircel Software to Connect.


----------



## dsmarty (Nov 14, 2012)

Does anyone know how to make micromax 310C to work with windows 8?


----------



## VED PRAKASH AGRAWAL (Dec 3, 2012)

*HOW TO RUN USB MODEM ON WINDOWS 8?*
STEPS TO RUN MICROMAX USB MDEM ON YOUR WINDOWS 8-
1.START YOUR PC OR LAPTOP IN SAFE MODE.
2.UNINSTALL YOUR SOFTWARE OF SAME MODEM(e.g. MICROMAX).
3.Re-INSTALL SOFTWARE OF SAME MODEM(e.g. MICROMAX).
4.QUIT THE PROGRAM then Re-Open it.
5.GO TO DEVICE MANAGER -->NETWORK ADAPTERS.
6.IN NETWORK ADAPTERS YOU WILL FIND 4 ENTRIES AS USB MODEMS OF WHICH DRIVERS HAS NOT BEEN PROPERLY INSTALLED.
7.RIGHT CLICK ON THEM-->GO TO PROPERTIES-->GO TO DRIVER(TAB)-->CLICK ON UPDATE DRIVER-->CLICK ON AUTOMATICALLY UPDATE OPTION.(DO THIS FOR ALL 4 ENTRIES.)
8.RESTART YOUR COMPUTER IN NORMAL MODE AND ENJOY.

For any Query pls email-
ved.prakash.agrawal337@gmail.com



Pls reply..........


----------



## pankajagent.47 (Nov 3, 2014)

What you can also do is first of all uninstall the previous modem drivers and then install the latest USB Modem driver by changing the compatibility mode and then installing cmnsmdm.inf and cmnsser.inf components separately...To know more detailed step by step procedure check below.

Micromax USB Modem Not Working Windows 8/8.1 FIXED


----------

